# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Illusion Labs TNE thru a slin pin

## WarriorWithin

This is a micronized suspension that will shoot thru a 27ga pin with no pain.

100mg/ml

----------


## Latimus

Sweet, I have run cyp through a 27g before...its awesome.

----------


## NickySantoro

Has any one used the T400 i have 2 10ml vails and am about to start using it i have used lots of the other product from  :No No:  and had great results I wanted to know how people liked the t400
*
Last warning 


Gsxxr*

----------


## rawdog

does anyone know what they use for solvents? i want to make some gear that will flow through a 27!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
pm me if you KNOW!
THANKS, RAWDOG

----------

